# Mozart Libretto Help!



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

I have the Brilliant Classics Mozart Edition, and unfortunately the "Libretto included" doesn't include an English translation! 

I've found Don Giovanni, but it's just the English translation - does anyone know of any version set up where the original language + English are side by side?


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

Really?

I have the Brilliant set too... I will go look at mine tonight. Not that it will be any different... Im just a bit surprised....


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

this help?

http://www.emiclassics.com/theoperaseries/pdfs/3586382_don_giovanni_booklet.pdf

(English Only) http://www.opera-guide.ch/libretto.php?id=251&uilang=de&lang=en

(Full score with Eng & Ital 250+ pgs) http://www.dlib.indiana.edu/variations/scores/bhq9391/large/index.html


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks, that was just what I was looking for! I guess my googling abilities aren't as strong as I thought.........


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

SPR said:


> this help?
> 
> http://www.emiclassics.com/theoperaseries/pdfs/3586382_don_giovanni_booklet.pdf
> 
> ...


That you for these links.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

You might find it here

http://www.musicroom.com/Browse/Series.aspx?seriesid=series1169


----------

